# مطلوب حلول "heat transfer 10th edition J.P Holman" ضرووووري جدااا



## معتصم العسيلي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

:19:


----------



## yahiaouimalek (7 مارس 2013)

*
عليك بالرابط التالي*


*Solution of Heat Transfer, J. P. Holman, 10th Ed.rar*



Solution of Heat Transfer, J. P. Holman, 10th Ed - Download - 4shared - Huthyfa Hamayel


*و الكتاب من

[url]www.mediafire.com/?n2tt4or2x9z79ny*

[/URL]​


----------

